# How to change your style?



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

Not really looking for CC but if you want to let me know something n cant feel like you can keep it to yourself go ahead.. lol
Ive just been noticing that I have this really (In my eyes) boring editting style. I know I have a lot to learn photography-wise, but I have been editing for a while now and since I dont have any friends who do this kind of stuff I was wondering.. how do you change your style? how do you improve it? Thanks!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 2, 2012)

if you don't want comments on the picture you post, then don't post a picture.


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

I never said that but apparently I have to add "I dont want rude comments please" as it seems some people dont know how to keep certin things to themselves  I didnt want the discussion to be souly focused on the photo and its needs to be improved but more along the lines for the style and editting techniques.  (to clear the air is anyone else is wondering) Perhaps I have simply posted this is the wrong forum. Instead of commenting how you did, you (or anyone if I have posted this is the wrong forum for this type of discussion could let me know where I could post it.)


----------



## topazsol (Aug 2, 2012)

I completely understand what you are saying, people are just so rude. 

I really don't see anything wrong with your editing style. If simple is boring, I am a yawn fest.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 2, 2012)

I didn't think I was rude but I guess you are quite sensitive to directness.

There doesn't seem to be any style to this editing.  
The picture looks essentially untouched; it is plain to the point of blandness. 

Perhaps you could post the original so that what you have done to the image could be understood.


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry if I came off sensitive. It seems no matter what I post on here someone has a smartass remark to make so I am just quick to get straight to the point of not wanting it. 
Also I really havent done to much to the photo. Besides brightening it up a bit (I know a few people on here dont like that but to each their own lol) an smoothing out a few lines I didnt do anything. Im always afraid my photos will look to 'over done' if I change to much about the photo. But maybe that is what I need to do to change the style.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 2, 2012)

This has nothing to do with your editing or style, but I think your lighting could use some attention on this photo.

I'll elaborate... edit in progress.




Apologies for the delay, I got.......... distracted.

First, let me say that I really like the pose she is throwing to accentuate the female form. Women were created with curves and kudos to those that can capture that fact. I think a little more weight on her rear heel would have moved her right hip enough to fully realize the ess curve.

So my question is with the lighting. How have you set them up? There is at least two light sources. The Main is hitting her right side fairly hard and you are losing some detail in her shirt at the mid riff. Then you have another light source that is casting a moderate shadow on the same side as the Main. Unfortunately, all that light has completely missed her face. FYI, the face should be the prominent feature in a portrait, meaning it should cause the viewer to look there first, which in turn means it should be the brightest part of the image.

I realize this has nothing to do with editing, but with some forethought, your editing time could be lessened.

Lovely model. I would try to keep her on good terms for follow-up sessions. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> Sorry if I came off sensitive. It seems no matter what I post on here someone has a smartass remark to make so I am just quick to get straight to the point of not wanting it.
> Also I really havent done to much to the photo. Besides brightening it up a bit (I know a few people on here dont like that but to each their own lol) an smoothing out a few lines I didnt do anything. Im always afraid my photos will look to 'over done' if I change to much about the photo. But maybe that is what I need to do to change the style.



If you haven't done anything, how can we see a 'style'?
Post before and after pictures that you have edited that illustrate a style.


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 2, 2012)

I think you should be aware that you shot the photo at 29mm with a shutter speed of 1/25s. It's generally a bad idea to have that slow of a shutter speed in portraiture. It's also a good rule of thumb to have you shutter speed at least at 1/focal length. So to be safe, you should have shot this at least at 1/50s because you're shooting on a crop frame camera. That's why the face is so soft, because A) She was probably moving slightly, and B) Because you shot with too slow of a shutter speed for your focal length.


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

Fine, Ill go edit happy all over this photo lol.. or try to anyways.


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I think you should be aware that you shot the photo at 29mm with a shutter speed of 1/25s. It's generally a bad idea to have that slow of a shutter speed in portraiture. It's also a good rule of thumb to have you shutter speed at least at 1/focal length. So to be safe, you should have shot this at least at 1/50s because you're shooting on a crop frame camera. That's why the face is so soft, because A) She was probably moving slightly, and B) Because you shot with too slow of a shutter speed for your focal length.




Thank you, I actually had to slow the shutter speed down because if I didnt it would have been to dark. (still figure out manual setting on my camera) so this was the first real test day. (I didnt want to use the built in flash because it caused me to have dark shadows under my eyes but then again I could have fixed that in editting.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> Fine, Ill go edit happy all over this photo lol.. or try to anyways.



IMO, this picture is not amenable to too much editing.
The center of interest is at the very top, her face, and is blurred.
The arm and under arm are way bright but shouldn't be and her fancy shorts draw the eye.

Why not start with a well framed and exposed image where   PPing would make a difference?


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> Thank you, I actually had to slow the shutter speed down because if I didnt it would have been to dark. (still figure out manual setting on my camera) so this was the first real test day. (I didnt want to use the built in flash because it caused me to have dark shadows under my eyes but then again I could have fixed that in editting.



*You don't understand the exposure triangle.*
*You aren't far along enough to have an 'editing style.'*
*You need to sit down with your manual or some simple on-line tutorials and learn how to manage your camera.

*You just got your camera, can't understand why your pictures are too small and you are complaining that people are rude?
Have you considered that you haven't done much work yourself towards learning the craft of photography and yet you want people to help you with your 'editing style'?

First learn to expose pictures well, then you can learn to post-process, then you may eventually develop a 'style'.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 2, 2012)

Finished my edit of post #7.  Feel free to read.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 2, 2012)

Slow down, my friend. You must learn to crawl before you can walk and walk before you can run... 
You haven't learned to crawl yet. 
If you are going to be incredibly sensitive I will warn you that this is  not the forum for you. There are no holds barred here and the members  give it to you straight up with no chaser. And sometimes it's harsher  than a shot of turpentine. A lot of newbies get chased off by it, but I will tell you a secret. If you develop a thick skin and pay attention in here this is the only place I have found in any forum that challenges anyone with any bit of skill to go even further. Other forums seem to drop to nothing once you get good exposure and good basic images. 
I come back here because I have some skill and there isn't another forum on the web that doesn't sugar coat and there sure isn't one that really challenges me like these guys do. 
Your image will be blurry if you are at a shutter that slow. You need to understand how exposure is created and what the limits of each piece of the triangle are. It's a HUGE learning curve. Buying a camera and getting some idea is kind of like the baby discovering it's toes... we're no where near walking in any way. There's nothing wrong with where you are in any way. It's a step every one of us had to go through. The thing is it's not as easy as reading the manual to your camera and just fidgiting with things until you hit an exposure that works. 
There are some great start up tutorials HERE to help you. Start with the first one and go from there. Then go back and start over again until you understand completely what each element does in terms of light, focus and creative elements. Investing in the book Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson or a trip to your library to get it is a wise move.


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you for the replies. I am going to post this because I re-edit it. I will check out your link MLeek thank  you for posting it 
Also I know now that people here are very.. to the point no emotions included and even if I reply back deffensive, that isnt going to scare me off. This is the only GOOD photography forum that Ive been able to come across where people (even if it is rude) give you the exact pointers and help you need to improve.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> Thank you, I actually had to slow the shutter speed down because if I didnt it would have been to dark. (still figure out manual setting on my camera) so this was the first real test day. (I didnt want to use the built in flash because it* caused me to have dark shadows under my eyes* but then again I could have fixed that in editting.



I can't lend much help, as portrait photography is something I'm still learning myself, but...
...is that a SELF portrait??

It just seems to me like doing self-portraits would be a hard way to start--but again, I am NO expert!! Maybe that IS the way to go, but I would just think it would be hard to learn that way.

Is there a friend or someone you could get to pose for you? Or a blow-up doll? 

On the other hand, maybe I'm wrong and that's NOT you in which case in the words of Gilda Radner: "That's very different then. Never mind."


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

Lol yes it is me and I know I shouldnt have jumped right in and done this until I understood exspoure better but me being me though I could figure it out with trial and error (clearly not.. lol) Honestly I probably wont attemped this again until I do a bit more reading/practicing! and the only model I have is my 1yr old son who is pretty hard to get pictures of as he is always on the go! lol


----------



## sm4him (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> Lol yes it is me and I know I shouldnt have jumped right in and done this until I understood exspoure better but me being me though I could figure it out with trial and error (clearly not.. lol) Honestly I probably wont attemped this again until I do a bit more reading/practicing! and the only model I have is my 1yr old son who is pretty hard to get pictures of as he is always on the go! lol



Well, if you can't find a live model, you can always do what I do: I use a large, stuffed Tigger as my model. 
Granted, it's not really going to win me any awards, but it IS a good way to really learn exposure and lighting. I can set Tigger up in different lighting conditions, and practice focus, lighting, DOF, just about anything. That way, when I move to a real model, I'll already understand the basics.


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you  I did a few test shots on my son focusing more on the apature and shutter speed and this is what I got


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> Thank you  I did a few test shots on my son focusing more on the apature and shutter speed and this is what I got


Your shutter speed is still WAYYYYY to slow. you're at 1/40 here. You need to be at about 1/250 to shoot an active toddler without it being blurry. 
Will you allow us to edit your images? Your people are pretty orange... think oompa loompa and that is the first thing you are going to need to learn in editing-how to fix white balance issues. 
Are you calibrated? I assume not?


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

I didnt edit that photo (but I am giving you permisson to edit it if youd like) Also I tried to up my shutter speed it made the photo really dark (I have no idea why it does that) but it seems the only way I can get a bright picture is with a low shutter speed or using my flash (which I dont like to do because I get the deer in the head lights look)


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> I didnt edit that photo (but I am giving you permisson to edit it if youd like) *Also I tried to up my shutter speed it made the photo really dark (I have no idea why it does that)* but it seems the only way I can get a bright picture is with a low shutter speed or using my flash (which I dont like to do because I get the deer in the head lights look)



And why do you think that a faster shutter speed makes your pictures darker?

http://digital-photography-school.com/learning-exposure-in-digital-photography

There is no sense taking pictures and trying to learn basic things by taking time with silly trial and when you could simply read what is going on and you'll actually know what you are doing and be a few steps further down the road.


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

I dont think it does, it does. Even with completely normal lighting. why do YOU think its doing that?
Edit: I just tried to take a picture, normal room lighting, shutter speed 1/4000 ISO at 200 and the photo is so dark I can barely make out an outline.


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:
			
		

> I dont think it does, it does. Even with completely normal lighting. why do YOU think its doing that?



We know why it's behaving that way. It would be an interesting and informative learning experience for you to establish the reason on your own. It's one of the fundamentals of exposure.


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

Gahh lol okay I can do this!
(ps I edited my post above.)


----------



## MTVision (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:
			
		

> I dont think it does, it does. Even with completely normal lighting. why do YOU think its doing that?
> Edit: I just tried to take a picture, normal room lighting, shutter speed 1/4000 ISO at 200 and the photo is so dark I can barely make out an outline.



I definitely think you should read some of the links posted - you'll find the answer.


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:
			
		

> I dont think it does, it does. Even with completely normal lighting. why do YOU think its doing that?
> Edit: I just tried to take a picture, normal room lighting, shutter speed 1/4000 ISO at 200 and the photo is so dark I can barely make out an outline.



Okay now slow down the shutter speed to 1/60s and see what happens. Why would the photo be brighter with a longer shutter speed?


----------



## SCraig (Aug 2, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> And why do you think that a faster shutter speed makes your pictures darker?
> Learning about Exposure  The Exposure Triangle
> 
> There is no sense taking pictures and trying to learn basic things by taking time with silly trial and when you could simply read what is going on and you'll actually know what you are doing and be a few steps further down the road.





MiiLovely said:


> I dont think it does, it does. Even with completely normal lighting. why do YOU think its doing that?
> Edit: I just tried to take a picture, normal room lighting, shutter  speed 1/4000 ISO at 200 and the photo is so dark I can barely make out  an outline.





o hey tyler said:


> We know why it's behaving that way. It would be an interesting and  informative learning experience for you to establish the reason on your  own. It's one of the fundamentals of exposure.



If you choose to stay with photography, especially using a DSLR, or more precisely a camera offering manual or semi-automatic modes, you WILL take the time at some point to learn the information that Lew pointed to.  There is no question of that, there is no avoiding it.  The only question is whether you are going to learn it now and avoid all of the quesswork or learn it later and spend the time in between wondering what is going on and why your photographs aren't what you expect them to be.  That information is the basis on which EVERYTHING else is built.  There is no point in learning composition if you can't expose properly.  There is no point in even trying to learn lighting because you won't understand what is happening.  You have been given some good advice and whether or not you choose to listen to it and try it out is entirely up to you.


----------



## DScience (Aug 2, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> I didn't think I was rude but I guess you are quite sensitive to directness.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any style to this editing.
> The picture looks essentially untouched; it is plain to the point of blandness.
> ...



I thought you were EXTREMELY rude. And, you act like you have a huge stick up your A#$.


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

Im looking at my manual and Im on the chapter about Exposure compensation but even when I have it at 5+ (or -5) the photo is still dark.  And I think its brighter becaue the shutter is open for longer letting more light in (please correct me if I am talking gibberish)


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> I dont think it does, it does. Even with completely normal lighting. why do YOU think its doing that?
> Edit: I just tried to take a picture, normal room lighting, shutter speed 1/4000 ISO at 200 and the photo is so dark I can barely make out an outline.


you need to go back to Digital-Photography-School.com and read those lessons because you should be able to answer that question if you read them.

Each element of the EXPOSURE triangle (that word should be a BIG hint) controls light. How much light comes in or doesn't come into the lens.
Here's my basics for beginners on the exposure triangle: Your camera is like an eyeball. The shutter is the eye lids that open and close. The iris is the aperture and the retina is the sensor. 
Shutter speed is like blinking your eye. If it is open for a long time a lot of light reaches the sensor. If it opens and closes very fast less light gets through it. Very slow shutter=lots of light. Shutter speed is a written as a fraction so if you are shooting at 1/40 of a second you are shooting for a WHOLE lot longer than 1/4000 of a second. Very fast shutter=little light. Shutter controls blur in that if it is open for a long time your subject or even your hand holding the camera can move. That movement is recorded on the sensor as blur. 
Rule of thumb for shutter:
To hand hold your camera for STILL LIFE without seeing the shake of your hand the shutter needs to be equal to or greater than the focal length of your lens, but not less than 1/80.
To shoot a live but VERY still subject your shutter must be no slower than 1/125
To shoot a moving subject such as a child your shutter must be about 1/250 or higher.
To shoot a fast moving subject (running) you are looking at a shutter of 1/500 or more. 
To shoot a race car you are looking at that shutter of 1/4000

Aperture is the blades of the lens. It is easier to think about what % of CLOSED they are when you read the numbers. F/1.8 would only be a little bit closed whereas f/5.6 would be more closed. A wide aperture is a low number and a small aperture is a high number. 
If your iris is wide open it lets in a lot of light. if it is closed or stopped down it lets only a little light come through
Aperture also controls Depth of Field (DOF) or depth of focus. DOF is how much of an image is in focus front to back. Think about when you can't see something. You squint to make that opening smaller so more is in focus. So a smaller aperture (higher number) is going to make more things sharp. A wide aperture (low number) will have less things in focus. 
A good rule to start by is that your aperture has to be equal to or greater than the subjects in your image. It has no scientific bearing, just happens to work pretty well. 

ISO is how sensitive your sensor (retina) is to light. If it is a low number it's only a little sensitive. You need a lot of light to get exposure. If it is a high number it needs less light to get proper exposure. 
ISO also controls noise. The higher the ISO the more prone you are to getting noise in your image. We've already had a discussion about ISO and hopefully you have gotten the jist of it from that. You want to use the lowest possible ISO that will allow you to get proper exposure. Do not underexpose for the sake of using a lower ISO, it's just going to cause you more problems. 

Now you have to balance all 3 of those things. It sounds complicated, but really it's not.
First you have to decide what your priorities are. You were shooting a toddler. He was trapped so he's not running, but he probably is squirmy. You have to stop that motion. You NEED a shutter of 1/250. He's the only subject in your image so your lowest Aperture is fine and will allow you to get the most light in the lens you possibly can. You are probably limited with your lens to a max of f/3.5 if you do not zoom at all, so that's the best you can do. Your last resort to get exposure is to raise the ISO until you can get proper exposure. 

What proper exposure is and how your camera lies (not really) to you is a whole other post.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 2, 2012)

DScience said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't think I was rude but I guess you are quite sensitive to directness.
> ...



Since you clearly are an extremely sensitive person, constantly bruised by the rough rudeness of daily life, I suggest that you block my posts.
That will keep you from constant aggravation at my ongoing behavior and relieve me of the enormous guilt I would feel, knowing how much I would be disturbing your tender psyche.

All the best,


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> Im looking at my manual and Im on the chapter about Exposure compensation but even when I have it at 5+ (or -5) the photo is still dark.  And I think its brighter becaue the shutter is open for longer letting more light in (please correct me if I am talking gibberish)



EC will not work if you are in manual mode. You have to be in an assisted mode where the camera gets to choose either aperture or shutter speed. Even then you still hit the limits. If your lens won't go below f/5.6 and you allow the camera to choose aperture by using shutter priority it just plain can't get exposure. MANY to most people choose to shoot in aperture priority allowing the camera to choose shutter speed to get exposure. However then you have to watch to make sure it isn't dipping below your absolute minimum need for the image to be in focus and not have motion blur.


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 2, 2012)

You definitely need to read up, and understand, the exposure triangle.


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

Im readin g everything you are righting but nothing I do is making the photos any better.
hang on.. I will show you. 
(this is the exact lighting in the room I am trying to take my picture in)






And this is my photo at 1/1000 (I know the ISO is auto 6400 I changed that but if its any lower you cant see anything in the photo. Not even an outline)f/5.6)





Im probably being a really big idiot/newb here and missing something extremly important.. but from reading everything.. I have no idea.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> Im probably being a really big idiot/newb here and missing something extremly important.. but from reading everything.. I have no idea.


No, you just don't understand the basics.  In this example, THERE IS NOT ENOUGH EXPOSURE TO GET THE SHOT.  You shot at 1/1000 second and you probably needed 1/100 second or slower at ISO 6400 (which is going to result in a very noisy image).

Please, PLEASE, look at the link that Lew provided.  It truly will answer all of your questions and once you understand the principle you'll wonder why it was so difficult to grasp.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 2, 2012)

Read above my guidelines for your shutter speed. Your shutter speed is far beyond what you NEED. 
Slow down. You aren't at an event where you have to have exposure RIGHT NOW. SLOWLY think through what you NEED. You have very little light to work with. You need the slowest shutter speed you can possibly work with in order to get as much light in. That would be PROBABLY about 1/125. 
Then you need to use the lowest aperture that you can use and get focus to get as much light in as you can. If you are zoomed it's probably 5.6. If you are using no zoom it's probably 3.5. 
Those are what you HAVE to use. You don't have any other option with those two to get more light in. Your last resort is ISO. Raise it until you can get exposure

Your camera only has so much capability. At some point you have to add more light. The camera can only do so much without giving it more light somehow. You may not be able to get a decent exposure inside. Cameras have limits in their capability and lenses have limits in their capability.


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

Now I am just annoyed. So by slowing down my shutter speed to under 1/100 I wasnt actually doing anything wrong(in my first and second picture). But the right thing. nope now Im just confused again. so inside photos with only 'okay' lighting and low shutter speeds and a kit lens is going to end up with not so great photos. Right?
(also for everyone who keeps telling me to go read.. I am lol Im reading everything everyone is posting and also the link that was posted earlier : )


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> Im probably being a really big idiot/newb here and missing something extremly important.. but from reading everything.. I have no idea.



1/1000 is a very fast shutter speed and so very little light gets through.

1/100 is much slower and thus more light gets through.

If the picture is too dark, you have to use a slower shutter speed to let more light in.

or

you open up the aperture more (from f 6.4 to f 3.5)

or you increase the sensitivity of the sensor by increasing the iso


that is the exposure triangle.
read the link posted.
then put the camera on a table, shoot in constant light at something that doesn't move,
use aperture preferred mode, then vary the aperture (the camera will adjust the speed)  and compare the results

just making odd snaps at random without any pattern or knowledge is a terribly wasteful way to go about learning.


----------



## MTVision (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:
			
		

> Now I am just annoyed. So by slowing down my shutter speed to under 1/100 I wasnt actually doing anything wrong(in my first and second picture). But the right thing. nope now Im just confused again. so inside photos with only 'okay' lighting and low shutter speeds and a kit lens is going to end up with not so great photos. Right?
> (also for everyone who keeps telling me to go read.. I am lol Im reading everything everyone is posting and also the link that was posted earlier : )





			
				MLeeK said:
			
		

> Your shutter speed is still WAYYYYY to slow. you're at 1/40 here. You need to be at about 1/250 to shoot an active toddler without it being blurry.
> Will you allow us to edit your images? Your people are pretty orange... think oompa loompa and that is the first thing you are going to need to learn in editing-how to fix white balance issues.
> Are you calibrated? I assume not?



Does this ^^^ help explain why going below 1/100 with a toddler wasn't necessarily the right thing to do?


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

I think I understand now. I thought I was doing something wrong by having the shutter speed at 1/80 or 1/100 (I realise the first and second photo are so grainy and 'soft' because the ISO was on auto64000 (without me realizing. Ive change it now. and my photos are looking much .. cleaner.. still pretty blah because of lighting and the lens but better then before lol)


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> Now I am just annoyed. So by slowing down my shutter speed to under 1/100 I wasnt actually doing anything wrong(in my first and second picture). But the right thing. nope now Im just confused again. so inside photos with only 'okay' lighting and low shutter speeds and a kit lens is going to end up with not so great photos. Right?
> (also for everyone who keeps telling me to go read.. I am lol Im reading everything everyone is posting and also the link that was posted earlier : )



There is a HUGE difference between a shutter speed of 1/25 and 1/125. It matters in terms of light and in terms of motion. That is 2 1/3 stops of light. Each FULL stop of light is twice as much as the one before it. You don't have to go from 1/25 to 1/1000 to stop the blur. You need only get to 1/125 to stop the blur.


----------



## MTVision (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:
			
		

> I think I understand now. I thought I was doing something wrong by having the shutter speed at 1/80 or 1/100 (I realise the first and second photo are so grainy and 'soft' because the ISO was on auto64000 (without me realizing. Ive change it now. and my photos are looking much .. cleaner.. still pretty blah because of lighting and the lens but better then before lol)



Your first photos in this thread are soft because they were shot at crazy slow shutter speeds like1/25 and1/40....


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

^^^ That too.. lol At least I am learning from my mistakes instead of repeating them lol


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2012)

Indoor lighting is pretty dim. A good starting point is f/2.8 at 1/30 second at ISO 400 to 800. Somewhere in that general ballpark. F/2.8 at 1/30 second is kind of like box macaroni and cheese...it ain't the best, but it's kind of tasty when you're craving cheap carbs and salt...wait--that's a dumb metaphor...and yet...well, forget it..start at f/2.8 at 1/30 with the ISO control set beween 400 and 800. A speed like 1/1000 is not going to work indoors.

As for changing your style...maybe start hanging out with new friends. Perhaps Private Message a TPF poster or two, and fine somebody who could mentor you a bit?


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

your metaphor made me laugh lol and want kraft dinner.. but I understand what you are saying! : ) and I think thats a good idea! I will have to get to know a few more people though before I message anyone about mentoring! lol


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Aug 2, 2012)

Regardless of editing, camera settings, and all things technical... I'm not a fan of the posing, or expression.  I say relax a bit, smile a tad, or not, but soften the expression. And, no more shaving your eyebrows.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should be aware that you shot the photo at 29mm with a shutter speed of 1/25s. It's generally a bad idea to have that slow of a shutter speed in portraiture. It's also a good rule of thumb to have you shutter speed at least at 1/focal length. So to be safe, you should have shot this at least at 1/50s because you're shooting on a crop frame camera. That's why the face is so soft, because A) She was probably moving slightly, and B) Because you shot with too slow of a shutter speed for your focal length.
> ...



This shot isn't worth spending your time on editing. The face is very soft, with some motion blur caused by the slow shutter speed.

The white balance and tint need a lot of help as well. How did you set your WB...custom preset, grey card or in post?

EDIT:

I really should have read the entire thread before posting. You can ignore my question.

Sounds like you got a lot of good information here.


----------



## JAC526 (Aug 2, 2012)

I think you should go outside and shoot some stuff.


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

I agree JAC  and jessica I dont shave my eyebrows.. lol they are actually getting kind of fuzzy atm.. (I was raising them in the photo though which looking at it now I understand why you would think I do.. lol


----------



## AJev (Aug 2, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should be aware that you shot the photo at 29mm with a shutter speed of 1/25s. It's generally a bad idea to have that slow of a shutter speed in portraiture. It's also a good rule of thumb to have you shutter speed at least at 1/focal length. So to be safe, you should have shot this at least at 1/50s because you're shooting on a crop frame camera. That's why the face is so soft, because A) She was probably moving slightly, and B) Because you shot with too slow of a shutter speed for your focal length.
> ...



At that shutter speed, you will need to use a tripod or you will have to increase the shutter and increase your ISO - unless you have a faster lens you could use.  

You asked about editing style - you are the artist.  You determine when your photo looks pleasing, others may have input - but ultimately, it is up to you.  The reason you are having a hard time deciding is because the technical flaws are very disctracting.  If you are a beginner, you will have a very difficult time fixing these in post processing - you need to work on getting your images technically sound SOOC.  Then, when you look at your images, you will know exactly what you want to do with them.


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you AJev I think you are 100% right  also for the photo of me I was using a tripod, the photo of my son I was not ! (just thought Id let you know)


----------



## AJev (Aug 2, 2012)

When I first started, I went through the exact same thing you are going through right now - it is frustrating. Eventually, hopefully soon for your sake, you will have an "A Ha" moment and it will all make perfect sense - that is how it happened for me. Seriously, all the answers you need are right here in the earlier posts - everyone has posted some great info!


----------



## MiiLovely (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh I know they have! I think I was getting overly frustrated because I had my camera set to manual but on manual the ISO was auto set to be at 6400! So it was no wonder I wasnt getting the results (because I would change the iso but it would automatically go straight back to 6400 when I took pictures lol) ! But I am def keeping tabs on this thread. Im glad I made it! Great info and detail that my manual booklet cant tell me (or at least said different so I understand lol)


----------



## haleypapa (Aug 3, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Indoor lighting is pretty dim. A good starting point is f/2.8 at 1/30 second at ISO 400 to 800. Somewhere in that general ballpark. F/2.8 at 1/30 second is kind of like box macaroni and cheese...it ain't the best, but it's kind of tasty when you're craving cheap carbs and salt...wait--that's a dumb metaphor...and yet...well, forget it..start at f/2.8 at 1/30 with the ISO control set beween 400 and 800. A speed like 1/1000 is not going to work indoors.
> 
> As for changing your style...maybe start hanging out with new friends. Perhaps Private Message a TPF poster or two, and fine somebody who could mentor you a bit?



Keep in mind the rule of thumb when it comes to shutter speed as referenced to the focal distance of your lens.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 3, 2012)

MiiLovely said:


> Oh I know they have! I think I was getting overly frustrated because I had my camera set to manual but on manual the ISO was auto set to be at 6400! So it was no wonder I wasnt getting the results (because I would change the iso but it would automatically go straight back to 6400 when I took pictures lol) ! But I am def keeping tabs on this thread. Im glad I made it! Great info and detail that my manual booklet cant tell me (or at least said different so I understand lol)


The manual is really worthless for helping you learn what you are doing. It tells you WHAT things are, but does not explain them. The Magic Lantern (and several other makers) have guides out for your camera that are awesome at explaining in depth what each feature does and how it can affect your image. I highly recommend getting one when you are starting out.


----------

